# Does everyone bleed clots after a chemical pregnancy



## jaye

or just those with clotting issues/disorders?


----------



## Vickieh1981

When I lost my pg at 4+5 it was no heavier than a normal period. No clots really.

That said I didn't have many after Isabella died and I had to deliver her so maybe it varies person to person.


----------



## fifi-folle

First two m/cs I passed lots of clots, third one I only passed two things which were more like tissue (sorry TMI). I normally pass clots on AF so not sure. Think my lining was too thin on the third one as we didn't have a break between m/cs. Not had clotting disorders test yet though.


----------



## jeanettekaren

Mine was just like a heavy period at 5+4, no clots


----------



## sophster

Hi

a lot of people have small clots during a normal period; and don't have any clotting disorders AFAIK. As far as I have read its common to have very small clots during a chemical pregnancy loss, even if you don't normally...

Sophie


----------



## NGRidley

I had a chemical at about 5+2

I have never had an AF with clots, and this was pretty much all clots.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi, 

My loss at 5 weeks was just a heavy period, I didn't have any clots passed with mine. The nurses told me it was really too early to have anything to pass but it can differ from each person.

Hope that helps x x


----------

